# what's different about stable and release ?



## Raffeale (Jan 16, 2021)

thanks for answering my question


----------



## Raffeale (Jan 16, 2021)

has the stable src patched the latest patch in svn?


----------



## tingo (Jan 16, 2021)

It is (as usual) documented in the Handbook, here https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html
But perhaps not written clearly enough for everyone (not intending to put OP in a group here).
RELEASE is a release version, intended for "normal" users (whatever they be).
STABLE is a development version. Developers are helped if users test / run / use this version and report any bugs they find. It is generally stable enough for daily use, and a lot of users runs this version.
CURRENT is the newest development version, where all the "bleeding edge" stuff is being developed. It might work one day and break the next, anyone trying it are advised to keep frequent backups of valuable data. The time you have lost dealing with any breakage can not be recovered.


----------



## Raffeale (Jan 16, 2021)

thanks you for your answer!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2021)

Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Raffeale (Jan 17, 2021)

nice doc，thanks


----------

